# Found a Lab/Shepherd Mix!



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys! Well, my friend found a stray dog on her way to church, and her family said they couldn't keep it or even hold it. She said that she would call me because if I didn't take it, they would release it. So long story short, after much persuasion, I ended up with this guy. He is an unneutered male. All black, looks like a Shepherd/Lab mix. He is super sweet and stuff, but he does have fleas, Fleas freak me out... We call him Boo. He doesn't look too old, maybe 1-2 years. I will keep you guys updated and I will post more pictures later!More pictures: Someone landed a nap in the garage!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Poor dog are you going to look to see if he belongs to someone? He looks so sweet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> Poor dog are you going to look to see if he belongs to someone? He looks so sweet Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, we will be calling vet offices, posting flyers, and spreading the world around on Facebook.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What a cutie  you should also contact local rescues and shelters, they might be able to find his owner or a good home.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

YourSoJelly said:


> Yes, we will be calling vet offices, posting flyers, and spreading the world around on Facebook.


Oh ok haha I didn't pay much attention to the title I think that would have gave it away and I hope you find his owner and he's not just a dog someone didn't want anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Boo and Hershey(my other dog) didn't get along. Boo is now going to my grandparents neighbors. They are good people and know what they are doing. They are also looking for a dog, so if we don't find his owner, he will already be at his home.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Glad hes going to be in a good spot


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

did you guys get him scanned for a chip yet? That was a lifesaver with a puppy a friend of mine rescued.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Poisoned said:


> did you guys get him scanned for a chip yet? That was a lifesaver with a puppy a friend of mine rescued.


All the vets and shelters were closed yesterday, so he is getting scanned today.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Aww what a cutie. I'm glad he found good people.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Apr 22, 2013)

Boo does not have a microchip.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Darn! Well good luck finding his owner! Animal Control helped me find an old Pit Bulls' owner once, I called and described him, left my info and the owners called me after calling AC and describing their dog. AC gave them my info.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you put a found dog listing on Craigslist? A lot of people use it when a pet is lost. Boo looks well cared for, not super thin. So, the owners might have an ad on craigslist or be watching ads on craigslist for a found dog.


----------

